# Wo ist eigentlich Olnigg der Nörgel-Ork geblieben?



## La Saint (3. Juli 2008)

Zugegebenermaßen komme ich nicht regelmäßig nach Buffed, deswegen fallen mir Dinge auch nicht sofort auf. Olniggs Kolumne hatte ich im Bereich WoW immer gern gelesen. Viele Dinge hat er genau auf den Punkt gebracht. Aber jetzt finde ich von Olnigg nichts mehr.

Ich habe gehört, er hätte sich negativ über AoC geäußert. Besteht hier ein Zusammenhang? 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Tikume (3. Juli 2008)

http://olnigg.de/news/index.php




> Beendigung meiner freien Mitarbeit für buffed.de
> 
> 14. Juni 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Semtexx (3. Juli 2008)

Schau mal auf der Seite von Olnigg, da steht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


www.olnigg.de


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. Juli 2008)

Tja, und da soll sich noch einer beschweren dass in China die Medien zensiert werden, wenn man bei uns schon anfängt dass man nicht kritisch gegen Medien argumentieren darf. Aber irgendwie ist es auch verständilch, schließlich ist Zensur immer noch ein wirksames Mittel zum Machterhalt, wieso sollte man es dann auch ned nutzen. 

Ach ja - schöne Geschichte: Im AoC Forum (offizielles) wurde auch ein Beitrag von nem Mod geschlossen mit dem Kommentar dass man keine Kritik an der Moderation wünscht. 

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=63452

Edit: Hab gerade beim verlinken gesehen dass der Mod seinen Abschlusspost editiert hat, leider liegt mir kein Screen mehr vom Orginal vor. Aber immerhin sieht man immer noch dass die Moderation kein Diskussionsthema ist. Es lebe die Meinungsfreiheit solang man sein Maul hält.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2008)

Schön Schön, hab ich kein Verständnis für. Ich mochte den Nörgelork.
Verstehe garnicht was es da für Probleme gibt....
Bei den "kollegen" von der PcGames ist das np, Rossi darf schreiben was er will :-)

Was wohl auch der Grund dafür ist das Rossi beliebter ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (3. Juli 2008)

Mhh...irgendwie traurig. 
Darf man erfahren, wer vom Buffed.de-Team solch eine Entscheidung treffen musste und warum der Artikel Nr. 18 nicht noch wenigstens als Abschluss nachveröffentlicht wurde, da er anscheinend wohl doch keine unwahren Behauptungen beinhaltete.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Camillo70 (3. Juli 2008)

ich würde jetzt buffed de beleidigen aber dann kündigen die meinen account


----------



## shockatc (3. Juli 2008)

ich finde es wirft ein sehr viel schlechteres bild auf die leute von Buffed.de wenn sie einen kritiker Zensieren als wenn sie seine sarkastische und humoristische art der kritik hätten über sich ergehen lassen.

oh oh buffed... das gibt dicke minuspunkte


----------



## Mymythos (3. Juli 2008)

ich bin in dem Punkt auch ganz und gar nicht einverstanden mit dem was Buffed hier entschieden hat.

Wer immer auch für diese Entscheidung bei Buffed.de verantwortlich war ist meiner Meinung nach inkompetent, machtgierig und bedient die Zensur des eigenen Geldbeutel wegens.

Ich finds ne Frechheit und ich sags mal ganz einfach bei mir hat der jenige verschissen. Auf Lebzeit.


----------



## Hunsorr (3. Juli 2008)

Es ist doch arg lächerlich, wenn eine Seite augenscheinlich Angst davor hat die Age of Conan-Gemeinde durch einen bekanntlich satirischen Drittautor "verletzen" zu können. Naja, es bleibt uns ja immerhin noch Olniggs eigene Seite.


----------



## Terratec (3. Juli 2008)

Schade, einfach nur Schade. Schade, dass man es sich mit jemanden, der so gute Satire schreibt vergrault. Schade dass Meinungsfreiheit eben nur solange erlaubt ist, solange man das schreibt, was die anderen hören wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn es überhaupt jemand von Buffed Team war.

Ich glaub da steht eine größere AG dahinter...oder?

Ev. hat dort jemand die Entscheidungbefugnis nach unten.....??

Ich hab damals auch kurz überlegt, aber Angebot an Printmedien und 2 Tage (das ist rechtzeitig) vor
Drucktermin noch ne Durchsage ist frühzeitg. Hinzu kommt noch AoC Release - WWI Vorbereitugen
und Urlaubszeit.

Es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird - Olnigg sollte von sich aus weitermachen,
selbst Stephen King schrieb schon mal unter Richard Bachman zum Spass - seine Wünsche
sind verständlich - aber weit ab um irgendwie das Aufheben drum zu machen, vor allem da buffed
ihn ja gern ins Boot holt, wie man seiner Homepage entnehmen kann.

In dem Sinne - ich les dich nicht mehr, weil du Mr X oder sonstwen schreiben lässt was der will und nicht ihr,
obwohl buffed kostenlos für mich ist - unverschämtheit.... fänd ich kindisch nach bissl überlegen und
nicht wirklich gut durchdacht von mir.

Back to Topic:
Age of Nonnan Saitre ist sehr wohl auf Buffed erschienen, einen Zusammenhang erkenn ich nicht - ausser ich schliess
mich seltsamen hergeholten Verschwörungsungstheorien an.


----------



## zewa (3. Juli 2008)

ich kann so etwas auf die eine oder andere art schon verstehen. 
der verantwortliche bei Buffed.de oder sonstwo, hat eben nicht nur die verantwortung sienn lesern gegenüber sondern auch seinen mitarbeitern!

er muss also schon daruf achten, was er über seine seite/print laufen läßt, dass ist ja auch sein job. 
man kann eben nicht alles schreiben was man will. dass hat nichts mit meinungsfreiheit zu tun. er darf dies ja gern in seiner freizeit machen, aber eben nicht in seinem "beruf", wenn er für z.B. buffed.de schreibt. 
Hier müssen eben bestimmte regeln eingehalten werden, da sonst eventuell eine klage wegen z.B. rufschädigung etc auf den plan kommen. und ich glaub sowas kann buffed.de nicht rauchen.
ebenso könnten viele benutzer die seite verlassen und buffed.de lebt genauso von klicks wie alle anderen auch. wo wir wieder bei der verantwortung den mitarbeitern gegenüber sind.

es ist also ein großer unterschied, ob ein magazin etwas schreibt oder ein private person. also nicht immer gleich nach meinungsfreiheit und zensur schreien. das ist einfach das normale leben.

ich glaub sogar die meisten wissen nichmal was es bedeutet wenn die meinungsfreiheit richitg eingeschränkt ist und richtige zensur herrscht!!!!!!


----------



## Raj88 (3. Juli 2008)

buffed ist ehh ne onlinegames (überwiegend WoW) fanboi seite die einfach nur informiert und spieler supportet..kritik gegen online spiele gibts kaum und wenn nörgelork mehr "richtig" kritisch als satirisch erscheint dann eben weg damit

aber ich fand die satiren des nörgelorks ehh langweilig...klasse hat das nicht...so daher reden gefällt nur leuten die das linke auge etwas geschlossener haben als das rechte und ständig ein leichtes grinsen auf der fresse haben wenn ihr wisst was ich meine xD

wer richtige kritik sehen will ist auf buffed schlichtweg falsch gelandet..ich empfehle gamestar wenns um sowas geht..eine professionellere und kompetentere kritik findet man sonst nirgendwo, zudem sie sehr schöne report artikel haben die sich nicht nur auf spieletests beziehen sondern auch noch interessante sachen drum und dran 

btw...pc games suxx..allein der leserbrief verascher von denen der sich die bescheuerste briefe raussucht und dann die verfasser fertig macht...haha wie witzig ...und sonst ist die zeitschrift ehr ...unkompetent ;D


----------



## Azddel (3. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> ich kann so etwas auf die eine oder andere art schon verstehen.
> der verantwortliche bei Buffed.de oder sonstwo, hat eben nicht nur die verantwortung sienn lesern gegenüber sondern auch seinen mitarbeitern!
> 
> er muss also schon daruf achten, was er über seine seite/print laufen läßt, dass ist ja auch sein job.
> ...



Hast Recht. So ein bißchen Zensur und Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit ist doch ganz ok, solange es keine _richtige_ Zensur und Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Das bißchen Totschlag..." (vielen Dank an die Goldenen Zitronen).
Und du sagst es ja auch noch selber: die Seite lebt von ihren Klicks (das Magazin von den Käufern), und damit der Rubel weiter rollt, werden unliebsame Meinung mal eben nicht veröffentlicht. Man hat ja auch nichts Schlimmes gemacht, man hat nur eben etwas nicht gemacht...
Und Rufschädigung zieht als Argument auch nicht. Solange jemand (noch dazu ein Journalist) seine Meinung an den Fakten entlang darlegt (Olnigg greift sich ja nichts aus der Luft), ist doch alles in Ordnung. Pressefreiheit nennt sich das. Da hätte ein Magazin wie die "Titanic" ja schon hunderte Male den Bach runtergehen müssen...aber dann kommt eben eine Unterlassungsklage, die unterschreibt man und fertig ist die Sache...
Und: Verantwortung gegenüber den Mitarbeitern ist ja eine geradezu herzzerreissende sozialromantische Vorstellung... Katzbuckeln vor den Männern mit dem Geld dürfte es da eher treffen.
Interessant auch die Vorstellung, was du wohl zu der Sache geschrieben hättest, wenn Olnigg einen entsprechenden Artikel über WoW geschrieben hätte, der dann nicht gedruckt worden wäre....


----------



## abszu (3. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Hast Recht. So ein bißchen Zensur und Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit ist doch ganz ok, solange es keine _richtige_ Zensur und Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast hier exakt soviel Meinungsfreiheit, wie der Eigentümer dieses Forums bereits ist, dir einzuräumen. Ich bin ja AoC gegenüber auch sehr negativ eingestellt, aber an dieser Stelle gilt einfach Hausrecht und basta, das hat man zu akzeptieren. Inwieweit man seine Konsequenzen daraus zieht, ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## justblue (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade den Nörgelork 19 durchgelesen und kann durchaus verstehen, dass so etwas nicht abgedruckt wird. Da wird vielen Spieleredakteuren einfach ein Spiegel vorgehalten. Das, was man dabei sieht, ist nicht allzu schön. Dank meines Alters habe ich schon vor 20 Jahren Spielezeitschriften gelesen, und schon damals wurde z.B. bei der KI immer wieder behauptet, dass sie jetzt tatsächlich ganz toll sei und kein Vergleich zu dem, was man bisher gekannt hat. Im Endeffekt wird heute noch immer darüber gejammert, wie dämlich die KI auch in guten Spielen mitunter agiert.

Warum der Nörgelork Nummer 18 nicht erschienen ist, das kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen. Wer mag schon sämtliche AoC-Fanboys verlieren, die sehr sensibel auf harsche Kritik an ihrem EinUndAlles reagieren.

Alles in allem: Wer tatsächlich glaubt, bei irgendwelchen Spieleredaktionen sei alles eitel Wonne, der lebt in einer Traumwelt.


----------



## Neglli (3. Juli 2008)

Naja ich finde trotzdem das es lächerlich ist.
Denn wie ja bekannt sein dürfte schreibt Olnigg Satiren und diese leben nunmal von Übertreibung und Ironie.
Von daher sollte man das nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen was Olnigg "anprangert" ;-)

Mfg Neglli


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juli 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> ich finde es wirft ein sehr viel schlechteres bild auf die leute von Buffed.de wenn sie einen kritiker Zensieren als wenn sie seine sarkastische und humoristische art der kritik hätten über sich ergehen lassen.
> 
> oh oh buffed... das gibt dicke minuspunkte


das selbe habe ich auch gedacht...Ich finde es vor allem seltsam, dass die buffed-leute bei themen die AoC betreffen scheinbar sehr empfindlich sind.

tja schade um den Nörgelork


----------



## Abrà)x(ás (3. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu Aoc,
Bitte nicht böse sein, weil es hier eigentlich nicht hingehört, aber die Frage ist so banal, dass es sich echt nicht lohnen würde, dafür einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.

Meine Frage: Gibt es Ingame eine Uhr?

Das wars auch schon.


----------



## Raj88 (3. Juli 2008)

Abrà)x(ás schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage zu Aoc,
> Bitte nicht böse sein, weil es hier eigentlich nicht hingehört, aber die Frage ist so banal, dass es sich echt nicht lohnen würde, dafür einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.
> 
> Meine Frage: Gibt es Ingame eine Uhr?
> ...




ja aber nur so ne spieluhr GTA like..da ist der tag/nacht wechsel..4-5 mal pro "richtigen" tag oder so


----------



## Zachrid (3. Juli 2008)

@Azddel
Danke, dass Du es sagst. *snicker* 
Die Meinungsfreiheit baut man nun mal in kleinen Stücken, nach und nach auseinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem steht es jedem offen, kritische Artikel auf seiner Seite zu veröffentlichen oder nicht. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist es, in meinen Augen, ein Zeichen von Qualität als auch Seriosität, wenn man offen Dinge aufzeigt, die einem an einem Spiel nicht so gefallen&#8230;. nicht mal ein &#8222;Das ist scheiße&#8220; ist &#8218;schlimm&#8217; solange eine Begründung folgt, warum man diesen Eindruck hatte. Ich kann nicht sagen ob es nur mein Eindruck ist, dass auf dieser Seite die meisten Berichte und Tests äußerst  positiv gestimmt sind und man sehr selten Kritik liest, oder ob es vielen anderen Usern genau so geht. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass (von meinem Standpunkt aus) die einzige 'wirkliche Kritik' auf dieser Seite, nun mal die Kolumne des Nörgelorks war.

Aber das geht mir nicht nur hier so: 
Bei vielen Berichten und &#8218;Reviews&#8217;, über die Produkte der heutigen Medienindustrie, traue ich mittlerweile eher Leuten, die eine &#8218;weniger sachkundige&#8217; Meinung in ihrem Blog niederschreiben, als der Fach-Presse - die alles mit numerischen Wertungen, bunten Bildern und Spieltipps zusätzlich zupflastert. Ich habe sogar manchmal den Eindruck, dass viele Schreiber regelrecht vermeiden etwas Schlechtes über ein Spiel zu sagen. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach viel zu viele Spiele-Magazine, die man aufschlägt und aus denen dann eine rosa Soße herausläuft. Der einzige Grund, warum ich noch Spielezeitschriften kaufe, ist die Vollversion auf der Heft-CD.

Ein Fehler den viele Leser machen ist zu erwarten, dass man eine möglichst *objektive* Meinung über ein Spiel, Film, Buch, Whatever zu Gesicht bekommt, wenn man ein solches Review liest. Das ist vollkommener Unsinn in meinen Augen. Objektive Berichterstattung gehört in Nachrichten und Reportagen aber nicht in Spieltests, Filmkritik oder ähnliches. Jede Meinung ist subjektiv, jeder Geschmack verschieden, ganz gleich ob man versucht wie Commander Data ein Spiel rein logisch zu analysieren, es schon nach den ersten 10 Minuten als Müll deklariert oder es &#8211; wie drei andere Spiele diese Woche auch &#8211; zum tollsten Spiel des Jahrhunderts ernennt. 

Ich erwarte gar nicht, dass ich mit dem Schreibenden einer Meinung bin, schließlich reden wir hier von (letztendlich persönlichen) Meinungen über ein Spiel, einen Film oder andere Kunst. Dennoch hilft mir so eine Meinung, ein Spiel besser einzuschätzen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ein solches Review authentischer ist, wenn ich auch lese was dem Autor eben nicht gefallen hat... Was er besch&#8230;eiden fand und was einfach &#8222;nichts Besonderes&#8220; an dem Spiel war&#8230; anstatt das ich schon wieder einen Bericht bekomme, der mir allen super-tollen Features herunterleiert und sonst nicht viel tut. Was soll ich eigentlich davon halten, wenn in allen Reviews und Berichten, die ich lese, kein negativer Ton zu finden ist? Sicher, wenn es nur bei einem Spiel ist, könnte es tatsächlich das Spiel des Jahres sein&#8230; aber wenn ich bei keinem getesteten Spiel, in einem bestimmten Heft oder auf einer bestimmten Seite, negative Töne lese&#8230;? Jemand der nichts oder kaum Negatives sagt, erscheint wie jemand, der alles von der guten Seite zu sehen versucht &#8211; und so jemanden würde ich niemals für integer genug halten, dass ich ihn als einzige Informationsquelle herziehe&#8230; 

Oder&#8230; nun&#8230;
In solchen Fällen habe ich zumindest oft den Eindruck, dass es sich bei der Person/Gruppe mehr um einen &#8222;Werbe-Weiterträger&#8220; handelt, denn um einen ehrlichen Tester. Oder man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass diese Person etwas zu verlieren hat, bzw. Repressalien fürchten muss, wenn sie etwas zu negatives sagt. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird man ja von der WWI wieder ausgeladen, wenn man offen behauptet, dass man befürchtet Diablo 3 würde nur ein 3D Aufguss von Diablo 2&#8230; *schulterzuck* 

Aber hey, was weiß ich über Journalismus?


----------



## Azddel (3. Juli 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Du hast hier exakt soviel Meinungsfreiheit, wie der Eigentümer dieses Forums bereits ist, dir einzuräumen. Ich bin ja AoC gegenüber auch sehr negativ eingestellt, aber an dieser Stelle gilt einfach Hausrecht und basta, das hat man zu akzeptieren. Inwieweit man seine Konsequenzen daraus zieht, ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.



Es geht ja hier nicht um mich und auch nicht um dieses Forum. 
Es geht um den Nörgelork, der als freier Mitarbeiter für buffed schreibt - geschrieben hat.
Er hat seine Konsequenzen gezogen. Vernünftige Konsequenzen, wie ich finde.
Denn wenn ihm die Redaktion (oder jemand aus der Redaktion) indirekt vorschreibt, was er darf und was nicht, nämlich über das Ignorieren von Artikeln, die gewisse Interessen angreifen könnten, dann herrscht nur eine vorgegaukelte Pressefreiheit.


----------



## Donmo (3. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube jetzt mache ich mich unbeliebt aber - wayne Olnigg?
Ich fand ihn nicht wirklich lustig. Irgendwie als ob er zwanghaft versuchen muss witzig zu sein. Naja.

Warum er gegangen ist kann ich aber gut verstehen und da gibts auch nix zu kritisieren.


----------



## abszu (3. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Denn wenn ihm die Redaktion (oder jemand aus der Redaktion) indirekt vorschreibt, was er darf und was nicht, nämlich über das Ignorieren von Artikeln, die gewisse Interessen angreifen könnten, dann herrscht nur eine vorgegaukelte Pressefreiheit.



Den Begriff Pressefreiheit hast du scheinbar falsch verstanden. Innerhalb einer Redaktion gelten sehr wohl Richtlinien. Wer sich an die nicht hält, fliegt. Im Rahmen der Meinungs- und auch Pressefreiheit steht es ihm natürlich frei, seine Meinung anderswo zu äussern, solange sie nicht geltendes Recht verstösst. Olnigg hat genau diesen Weg gewählt, und die von Buffed abgelehnten Artikel auf seiner eigenen Site veröffentlicht.

Wäre diese Veröffentlichung auf eigenem Webspace verboten worden, DANN könntest du mit Recht Zeter und Mordio schreien über den Untergang der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit.


----------



## Azddel (4. Juli 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Den Begriff Pressefreiheit hast du scheinbar falsch verstanden. Innerhalb einer Redaktion gelten sehr wohl Richtlinien. Wer sich an die nicht hält, fliegt. Im Rahmen der Meinungs- und auch Pressefreiheit steht es ihm natürlich frei, seine Meinung anderswo zu äussern, solange sie nicht geltendes Recht verstösst. Olnigg hat genau diesen Weg gewählt, und die von Buffed abgelehnten Artikel auf seiner eigenen Site veröffentlicht.
> 
> Wäre diese Veröffentlichung auf eigenem Webspace verboten worden, DANN könntest du mit Recht Zeter und Mordio schreien über den Untergang der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit.



Stimmt natürlich. Deshalb findet man auch in jedem Impressum, den Spruch, dass die namentlich gekennzeichneten Artikel nicht unbedingt die Meinung der Redaktion widerspiegeln...
 Welche Richtlinien innerhalb einer Redaktion meinst du denn?: Schreibt nichts Schlechtes über den und den, weil der uns Geld gibt? Ich fürchte, du hast sogar Recht mit deiner Behauptung. Dass du diesen Zustand allerdings als Normalität betrachtest, finde ich schon eingermaßen bedenklich. In Zukunft heißt es dann wohl: schau dir die Sponsoren an, bevor du dir deine Meinung über eine Meinung bildest. Journalistische Redaktionen, die von der Industrie bezahlt werden. Das würdest du am Ende wohl auch noch normal finden? Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Außerdem schreie ich nicht Zeter und Mordio über den Untergang der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit, ich frage mich nur, inwieweit diese bereits unterhöhlt sind. 

Grüße.


----------



## Kayzu (4. Juli 2008)

Olnigg gehört uns.
Den kriegt ihr net bei AoC.

Gibt ja auch keine Orcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (4. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt mache ich mich unbeliebt aber - wayne Olnigg?
> Ich fand ihn nicht wirklich lustig. Irgendwie als ob er zwanghaft versuchen muss witzig zu sein. Naja.




/SIGN


Sich über Randgruppen lustig machen, ist ungefähr so "lustig" wie Manta- oder Blondinenwitze. 

Auch die anderen verkrampften Versuche "lustig" zu sein sind teilweise echt in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## Azddel (4. Juli 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> /SIGN
> 
> 
> Sich über Randgruppen lustig machen, ist ungefähr so "lustig" wie Manta- oder Blondinenwitze.
> ...



Moment, ich bin jetzt kein Experte, aber schrieb Olnigg in seiner Kolumne nicht immer über das gar nicht mal so weite Feld der MMORPGs? Welche Randgruppen hat er denn da zur Schnecke gemacht? Ultima-Online-Spieler? Oder zählt da die gesamte Spielerschaft aller MMORPGs als Randgruppe? Gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet, wäre das sicher richtig.
Aber oft ist es natürlich auch so, dass man etwas nicht ganz so witzig findet, wenn man sich selber angesprochen fühlt. Das sollte jetzt kein Angriff sein, auf niemanden. 

Grüße.


----------



## Norei (4. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Welche Randgruppen hat er denn da zur Schnecke gemacht? Ultima-Online-Spieler?


WoW-Spieler natürlich. Die sind doch per definitionem eine Randgruppe und die kreischenden Fans bei den WWI-Videos alles Schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem macht man NIE was falsch, wenn man die zur Schnecke macht.

Aber back2Topic: Dass der 19er nicht veröffentlicht wurde, ist verständlich. Das grenzte schon an Nestbeschmutzung. Dass aber der 18er nicht veröffentlicht wurde, war schon etwas rückgratlos. Aber das spiegelt sich ja in den AoC-Tests der Zeitschriften wieder, a la "Mal sehen, WoW hat mehr Spieler, also muss es eine bessere Note haben. Aber wenn wir die Note zu schlecht machen, kaufen uns die AoC-Fans, die ja zahlenmäßig immerhin die zweitgrößte Gruppe stellen, nicht mehr. Und Funcom hat uns doch ein Fass Met für die gute Note versprochen."


----------



## abszu (4. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich. Deshalb findet man auch in jedem Impressum, den Spruch, dass die namentlich gekennzeichneten Artikel nicht unbedingt die Meinung der Redaktion widerspiegeln...
> Welche Richtlinien innerhalb einer Redaktion meinst du denn?: Schreibt nichts Schlechtes über den und den, weil der uns Geld gibt? Ich fürchte, du hast sogar Recht mit deiner Behauptung.



Nun, schau dir Ollnigg 19 an... also als Beispiel, wenn ein Redakteur einer Gartenbau-Zeitung einen Artikel abgibt, in dem er Gartenbauzeitschriften für Unfug erklärt, wird sein Artikel auch nicht gedruckt. Und Ollnigg 18 war doch das Problem mit der Aussage des "teuersten MMORPGs" - wenn ein Artikel zumindestens zur Vermutung Anlass gibt, daß er rechtlich zu beantstanden ist, wird ihn die Redaktion auch erstmal zurückhalten.



> Dass du diesen Zustand allerdings als Normalität betrachtest, finde ich schon eingermaßen bedenklich. In Zukunft heißt es dann wohl: schau dir die Sponsoren an, bevor du dir deine Meinung über eine Meinung bildest. Journalistische Redaktionen, die von der Industrie bezahlt werden. Das würdest du am Ende wohl auch noch normal finden? Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Außerdem schreie ich nicht Zeter und Mordio über den Untergang der Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit, ich frage mich nur, inwieweit diese bereits unterhöhlt sind.
> Grüße.



Das IST Normalität. Wenn mal einer ausbricht aus dieser Norm, fällts auf - siehe auch das Theater um den "Alone in the Dark"-Test auf 4players. Oder vor einigen Monaten, als sich diverse Mitarbeiter eines Online-Spiele-Mags verabschiedeten wegen Eingriffen in ihre Arbeit...


----------



## Albatou (4. Juli 2008)

Lustig find ich, dass nach dem ich vor...1,5 Jahren?... Den Olnigg zu Vanguard verlinkt hatte, vom Buffed Team nur so Sprüche kamen wie "Der hat seine Glaubwürdigkeit doch schon lange verloren". Später wurde dann auf einmal für Olnigg die Trommel gerührt. Liebes Buffed Team, wer hat hier wohl seine Glaubwürdigkeit verloren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sty (4. Juli 2008)

Nunja wer buffed.de bzw blasc.de von Anfang an beobachtet hat konnte eine zu Anfang´s schleichende kommerzialisierung feststellen welche nun nicht mehr zu übersehen ist.

Natürlich ist es auch nachzuvollziehen, warum ein wirtschaftlich handelndes Unternehmen, keine Kritik über sich selbst, selbst veröffentlichen will ^^

Naja egal.

GZ ihr habts geschafft, aus ner popeligen Quest und Item Suchmaschine, eine Gelddruckmaschine zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da muss man ehrlich sagen, Respekt, viele versuchern es und wenige schaffen es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Topic:

Schade ich fand den Nörgel-Ork klasse, vll kommt er ja woanders wieder unter


----------



## Azddel (4. Juli 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Dass aber der 18er nicht veröffentlicht wurde, war schon etwas rückgratlos. Aber das spiegelt sich ja in den AoC-Tests der Zeitschriften wieder, a la "Mal sehen, WoW hat mehr Spieler, also muss es eine bessere Note haben. Aber wenn wir die Note zu schlecht machen, kaufen uns die AoC-Fans, die ja zahlenmäßig immerhin die zweitgrößte Gruppe stellen, nicht mehr. Und Funcom hat uns doch ein Fass Met für die gute Note versprochen."



So oder so ähnlich wird das wohl leider abgelaufen sein.
Man muss sich wahrscheinlich an diese Zustände gewöhnen, wenn man das nicht schon längst getan hat.
Blöd nur, wenn man in dem Glauben aufgewachsen ist, dass ein Journalist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig ist außer sich selbst und seiner Leserschaft.


----------



## Inuki (4. Juli 2008)

@Zachrid
Amen sag ich da nur. Ich les Spielezeitschriften sowie andere Magazine in den Dinge bewertet werden (Filme, Bücher, DvDs), nur aus dem Interesse heraus was andere so darüber denken. Meine eigene Meinung bilde ich mir lieber selbst indem ich mich mit dem jeweiligen Medium beschäftige. Was is das denn für ein Niveau wenn man sagt: "Das kauf ich nich, die Zeitschrift XYZ hat gesagt das is doof!"? Letztendlich gefällt jedem was anderes. Und die Magazine wollen sich natürlich auch verkaufen, was scheinbar besser geht wenn man eitel Sonnenschein verspricht. Wobei ich schon finde das die Leser über wichtige Dinge aufgeklärt werden sollten (AoC monatlicher Beitrag) sofern die Behauptung beweisbar ist. 

Zum Abschluß möchte ich noch sagen: Selbst wenn man ein Game über alles liebt, sollte man es akzeptieren können das andere nicht genauso darüber denken und ihre (negative) Meinung auch kundtun, sofern diese nicht persönlich verletzend ist. Ihr wollt schließlich auch rumheulen dürfen wie böse alle zu euch sind. -.- Also lasst uns unsere Meinung und wir lassen euch eure.


----------



## Norei (4. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Man muss sich wahrscheinlich an diese Zustände gewöhnen, wenn man das nicht schon längst getan hat.
> Blöd nur, wenn man in dem Glauben aufgewachsen ist, dass ein Journalist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig ist außer sich selbst und seiner Leserschaft.


Vor allen Dingen mache ich mir Sorgen, ob im Spiegel und Focus die Reporter wenigstens noch diesen Anspruch an sich selbst stellen. Warum sollten sie?


----------



## DerArctic (5. Juli 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was buffed.de dazu sagt? gibts dazu ein statement?

Olniggs Vorwürfe find ich aus dieser subjektiven Perspektive absolut gerechtfertigt!

MfG


----------



## La Saint (5. Juli 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was buffed.de dazu sagt? gibts dazu ein statement?
> 
> Olniggs Vorwürfe find ich aus dieser subjektiven Perspektive absolut gerechtfertigt!


Und mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand was zu buffed.de sagen kann. Immer, wenn solche Dinge passieren, werde ich neugierig und versuche Informationen über die Hintergründe zu bekommen.

An buffed.de bin ich gekommen wie die Jungfrau an das Kind. Vollkommen ohne Absicht. Eigentlich habe ich irgendwann nur festgestellt, das mein gespeicherter Link zur BLASC-Datenbank zu buffed.de geforwarded wird. Nun ja, das im Gegensatz zu BLASC popig bunte und plakative Layout hat mich eher abgestoßen, sodaß ich den "redaktionellen" Teil immer ignoriert habe auf meinem Weg in die Datenbank.

Und jetzt muß ich feststellen, das ich bei einem vollkommen durchkommerzialisierten Online-Pedant der herkömmlichen Printmedien gelandet bin, das es geschafft hat sich durch den Aufkauf/Übernahme der einzigen vernünftigen deutschen WoW-Datenbank die notwendigen Clicks zu sichern.

Wer weiß mehr über die buffed.de-Firmengeschichte?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## DerArctic (5. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Und mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand was zu buffed.de sagen kann. Immer, wenn solche Dinge passieren, werde ich neugierig und versuche Informationen über die Hintergründe zu bekommen.
> 
> An buffed.de bin ich gekommen wie die Jungfrau an das Kind. Vollkommen ohne Absicht. Eigentlich habe ich irgendwann nur festgestellt, das mein gespeicherter Link zur BLASC-Datenbank zu buffed.de geforwarded wird. Nun ja, das im Gegensatz zu BLASC popig bunte und plakative Layout hat mich eher abgestoßen, sodaß ich den "redaktionellen" Teil immer ignoriert habe auf meinem Weg in die Datenbank.
> 
> ...




Naja, ob nun komerziell oder nicht, zumindest mit dem Kauf der Datenbank bist du im Unrecht. die wurde von Buffed selbst programmiert, soviel kann ich dazu sagen


----------



## Rojan (5. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Und mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand was zu buffed.de sagen kann. Immer, wenn solche Dinge passieren, werde ich neugierig und versuche Informationen über die Hintergründe zu bekommen.
> 
> An buffed.de bin ich gekommen wie die Jungfrau an das Kind. Vollkommen ohne Absicht. Eigentlich habe ich irgendwann nur festgestellt, das mein gespeicherter Link zur BLASC-Datenbank zu buffed.de geforwarded wird. Nun ja, das im Gegensatz zu BLASC popig bunte und plakative Layout hat mich eher abgestoßen, sodaß ich den "redaktionellen" Teil immer ignoriert habe auf meinem Weg in die Datenbank.
> 
> ...




das hätten meine worte sein können...


----------



## Tikume (5. Juli 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Nun, schau dir Ollnigg 19 an... also als Beispiel, wenn ein Redakteur einer Gartenbau-Zeitung einen Artikel abgibt, in dem er Gartenbauzeitschriften für Unfug erklärt, wird sein Artikel auch nicht gedruckt. Und Ollnigg 18 war doch das Problem mit der Aussage des "teuersten MMORPGs" - wenn ein Artikel zumindestens zur Vermutung Anlass gibt, daß er rechtlich zu beantstanden ist, wird ihn die Redaktion auch erstmal zurückhalten.



Also Olnigg 19 handelt von Everquest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was die Kosten angeht: Wenn ich 2 Spiele vergleiche und sie sind bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen (also mit Steuer) seh ich keinen Grund das nicht zu sagen eigentlich. Lies Dir mal Berichte über dieses Rockband Spiel durch, da wurde die Preispolitik in Europa auch von jedem Tester kritisiert.
Und wenn im TV ist es auch Gang und Gäbe dass Leute wie Kalkoffe über den "eigenen" Sender lästern.

Olnigg schreibt halt schon seit Jahren und nimmt nicht unbedingt Rücksicht dabei, während ein kommerzielles Projekt da schon eher einen Eiertanz wagen muss. Letztendlich hat sich das als unvereinbar erwiesen.


----------



## Zachrid (6. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Olnigg schreibt halt schon seit Jahren und nimmt nicht unbedingt Rücksicht dabei, während ein kommerzielles Projekt da schon eher einen Eiertanz wagen muss. Letztendlich hat sich das als unvereinbar erwiesen.


Jein. 
Ich weiß du willst hier vermutlich deeskalierend sprechen, aber ich muss leider etwas einwerfen: 
Er hat in diesem Artikel weder ein bestimmtes Magazin noch eine bestimmte Seite genannt, sondern einen Trend 'aufs Korn' genommen, der ihm insgesamt aufgefallen ist. (So jedenfalls meine Interpretation.) Dennoch, ich finde an keiner Stelle einen Hinweis, dass er nun ausgerechnet buffed.de oder das entsprechende Print-Magazin meint. ...und genau das hinterlässt den Nachgeschmack, dass derjenige der es 'nicht veröffentlicht' hat sich selbst irgendwo, durch das was im Artikel steht, angesprochen fühlt...

Natürlich ist das nur ein Nachgeschmack. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man hierbei wohl deswegen davon abgesehen hat, weil man die 'Konkurrenten' und 'Kollegen' im selben Business nicht vor den Kopf stoßen wollte. Mhh... auf der anderen Seite bin ich mir wiederum nicht sicher, ob es den 'Konkurrenten' und 'Kollegen' im selben Business nicht einfach am Gesäß vorbei geht, was irgendein freier Mitarbeiter auf irgendeiner Internetseite sagt.


----------



## insertcoolname (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn Olnigg wirklich gedacht hat, dass er als Freier Mitarbeiter bei Buffed Narrenfreiheit genießt, dann ist das wirklich ein wenig naiv. Sobald wirtschaftliche Faktoren auftauchen und mehrere Personen an diesem Prozess beteiligt sind, wird man Kompromisse eingehen müssen.

Und der gute "Nörgel-Ork" ist ja desöfteren auch sehr polemisch an die Themen rangegangen.


----------



## Armandur (6. Juli 2008)

Liebes BuffedTeam bzw. der oder die Verantwortlichen,

seit wann werden Kolumnen zensiert? Seit wann sind selbige objektiv?

Wenn ihr in zukunft auf diesem Level bestehen wollt braucht ihr das Vertrauen der User.

Ehrlichkeit, Nachhaltigkeit, Unabhängigkeit - Hypes, gefährliches Halbwissen, Kommerz.
Sucht euch eure Plattform und ihr bekommt entsprechendes Feedback.

Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Ich weiß du willst hier vermutlich deeskalierend sprechen



Nö, ich sage nur dass es bei einem kommerziellen Projekt anders läuft.

Mal ein Beispiel aus einem ganz anderen Bereich (Gastronomie):
Ich habe mal paar Jahre bei einem Kassensoftware Hersteller gearbeitet. Marketing lief da so: Hat man in den komischen Gastronomiezeitschriften Werbung gebucht gabs auch einen Artikel im Heft zum Produkt. Teilweise hat sogar unsere Marketing Frau dann direkt Artikel geschrieben für diese Zeitungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (6. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel aus einem ganz anderen Bereich (Gastronomie):
> Ich habe mal paar Jahre bei einem Kassensoftware Hersteller gearbeitet. Marketing lief da so: Hat man in den komischen Gastronomiezeitschriften Werbung gebucht gabs auch einen Artikel im Heft zum Produkt. Teilweise hat sogar unsere Marketing Frau dann direkt Artikel geschrieben für diese Zeitungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als ich das gerade gelesen habe, musste ich meinen Tee wieder in die Tasse zurückspucken. Wie man es dreht und wendet, damit sagst du: 
"Wer zahlt bekommt bessere Rezessionen." Und das ist genau das, über was die Leute hier diskutieren. 

Wenn man das auf jedes Magazin zurückführt, welches sich mit einer Art Produkt-Tests auseinandersetzt, bedeutet das in meinen Augen Folgendes:

Ich lasse also einem Test-Magazin in irgendeiner Art "Zuwendung zukommen" (Werbung buchen, Einladung zu Conventions, überflüssiger Weise mehr als nur ein Testmuster schicken, holde Jungfrauen vor der Redaktion anbinden oder Schwarze Koffer im Foyer abstellen) und bekomme ein besseres Testergebnis für mein Produkt. Und das bedeutet (etwas schwarz und weiß gemalt), dass ich statt einem Magazin mit 'ehrlichen' Testberichten (was ich eigentlich haben will), eine Zeitung voller Werbung bekomme - in dem das einzig herausstechende eventuell die Spieltipps sind. 

Selbst wenn eine solche Einstellung "Gang und Gäbe" sein sollte, sie ist in meinen Augen ... korrupt.


----------



## LordNasghul (6. Juli 2008)

Olnigg hat hat ein Problem mit "Out of Memory"...........................................................................
......


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nö, ich sage nur dass es bei einem kommerziellen Projekt anders läuft.
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel aus einem ganz anderen Bereich (Gastronomie):
> Ich habe mal paar Jahre bei einem Kassensoftware Hersteller gearbeitet. Marketing lief da so: Hat man in den komischen Gastronomiezeitschriften Werbung gebucht gabs auch einen Artikel im Heft zum Produkt. Teilweise hat sogar unsere Marketing Frau dann direkt Artikel geschrieben für diese Zeitungen
> ...



Teilweise? Von 100 Berichten über meine alte Firma hab ich 95 selber geschrieben und nur bei 5 kam ein Redakteur, der mir dann ein paar Tage später den Artikel zum Korrekturlesen zugeschickt hat und der dann mit meinen Änderungen gedruckt wurde. Redaktion ist auch Werbung, nur mit einem serieusen Touch. Aber was sollst - jeder aus der Branche wird jetzt mit dem Kopf nicken und jeder andere meint ich würde hier nonsense schreiben.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Wie man es dreht und wendet, damit sagst du: "Wer zahlt bekommt bessere Rezessionen."


Nicht wirklich, da es Bewertungen in diesen Magazinen nicht gab. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel wie es laufen kann, ich kann hier nicht für andere Bereiche reden.

Aber ich denke schon dass da ein gewisses Geben und Nehmen herrscht.


----------



## Zachrid (7. Juli 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='692423' date='7.07.2008, 09:39']
> Teilweise? Von 100 Berichten über meine alte Firma hab ich 95 selber geschrieben und nur bei 5 kam ein Redakteur, der mir dann ein paar Tage später den Artikel zum Korrekturlesen zugeschickt hat und der dann mit meinen Änderungen gedruckt wurde. Redaktion ist auch Werbung, nur mit einem serieusen Touch. Aber was sollst - jeder aus der Branche wird jetzt mit dem Kopf nicken und jeder andere meint ich würde hier nonsense schreiben.


Mich würde interessieren, was das für eine Firma war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja auch nicht naiv bis unter die Nasenspitze und kann mir schon vorstellen, dass bei einer Gastronomiezeitschrift die Redakteure u.U. keine adäquaten Möglichkeiten haben, sich dann auch noch mit den Kassenprogrammen auseinanderzusetzen und diese zu testen. 

Eine andere Sache ist es aber, wenn sich eine Zeitung hauptsächlich mit einer gewissen Produktkategorie auseinandersetzt. (Software, Autos, Filme, etc.) Hier erwarte ich doch jemanden, der für mich stellvertretend, sich eine detaillierte und ehrliche Meinung bildet. Vor allem beim Testen von Spielen brauche ich nicht mehr als einen Arbeitsplatz mit genug Leistung (oder die passende Konsole), zwei funktionierende Hände, Augen und Ohren.

Aber so wie es aussieht ist das einzige Magazin, was man heute noch kaufen kann, von der Stiftung Warentest... Und da wunder' sich einer warum "Yahtzee" Croshaw in weniger als ein paar Wochen mit "Zero Punctuation" zum Internetphänomen wurde.

(Add)





Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, da es Bewertungen in diesen Magazinen nicht gab. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel wie es laufen kann, ich kann hier nicht für andere Bereiche reden.
> 
> Aber ich denke schon dass da ein gewisses Geben und Nehmen herrscht.


Nah, das ist so nicht richtig. Die Berichte selbst sind ja sozusagen die Bewertung - wenn ich nichts augenscheinliches Negatives lese bin ich ja als Leser (meistens) der Meinung, dass das Produkt für seinen Preis die entsprechende Leistung bringt. Man kann schließlich jedes Ergebnis nach oben korrigieren, in dem man die negativen Zahlen aus der Gleichung nimmt und einfach im Test nicht mit präsentiert. 

Außerdem wird jeder Firmeninterne seine "Testberichte" zu dem Produkt seiner Firma mit Phrasen, wie z.B. "leichte Bedienbarkeit" und "effiziente Energieverwaltung" füllen, um es positiv dastehen zu lassen. Und das ist wie gesagt eine Wertung - auch wenn keine Zahl oder Schulnote darunter steht.


----------



## Haudraufwienix (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er "zensiert" wurde, bzw. gegangen wurde, weil man Angst hatte, die Community würde vergrätzt von dannen ziehen.
Vielmehr stecken da Sponsorenverträge und Vereinbarungen über Exklusivberichterstattungen mit Lolcom und Eidos dahinter.

Wie lässt es sich rechtfertigen, als erstes online-mag neue "Features" oder eben Berichte über AoC zu veröffentlichen, wenn parallel harsche Kritik zu dem Game geäußert wird?

Das Gleiche gilt für den Printbereich. Wenn es den Verlagen schlecht geht und sie gesponsorte Partnerdschaften mit Herstellern um Exklisivrechte eingehen, wei aknnmn da noch von unabhängiger Berichterstattung sprechen?

Schwierig...


----------



## abszu (7. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also Olnigg 19 handelt von Everquest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nu bin ich verwirrt. Welcher wars denn, wo er auf Spieleredakteuren rumhackte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Des Teufels rechte Hand (7. Juli 2008)

Hui, AoC hat ja richtig was ins Rollen gebracht. Nicht nur, daß ich seit dem 23.5. mehr lese. Nö. Ich hab mir sogar Nörgelorks HP in meine Favoritenliste gepackt. Zudem schuldet ihr Alle mir  mindestens 30 level. Und das ist nicht in Euro oder Dollar aufzuwerten. 
Naja, Lesen bildet wenigstens. 

PS: Ich wette 20 MB, das dieser Threat die epischen 50 erreicht. Mag wer Gegenwetten abschließen?


----------



## OllyHal (8. Juli 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> Naja, ob nun komerziell oder nicht, zumindest mit dem Kauf der Datenbank bist du im Unrecht. die wurde von Buffed selbst programmiert, soviel kann ich dazu sagen



wer hat Dir denn den Quatsch erzählt? Die DB gabs schon als es buffed noch nicht gab. Und Matze (ich kenn ihn zwar nicht persönlich) seineszeichens Programmierer mit Benny (?) sind dann zum buffed Team gestoßen.

Computec hat sich die blasc-Seite eingesackt - so und nicht anders war es.


----------



## MadRedCap (8. Juli 2008)

Des schrieb:


> PS: Ich wette 20 MB, das dieser Threat die epischen 50 erreicht. Mag wer Gegenwetten abschließen?



Ich wette um 2 TB mit dir, dass dieser Thread nicht mal die 10 knacken wird, bevor ein Moderator ihn einfach schliesst. 


so far...


----------



## DerArctic (10. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich wette um 2 TB mit dir, dass dieser Thread nicht mal die 10 knacken wird, bevor ein Moderator ihn einfach schliesst.
> 
> 
> so far...



schreibt er bei Beitragsnummer 55.... welch Ironie ^^


----------



## Sugandhalaya (12. Juli 2008)

Er meint wohl Seiten...

Aber dass Olnigg, so überbewertet er auch ist, hier keine Zukunft hat, sieht man daran, dass schon riesig groß Werbung für Filme gemacht wird, überall Blizzardlobeshymnen gesungenw erden, eine objektive Berichterstattung nicht mehr stattfindet, die Mitarbeiter nicht mehr auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten, das buffed-Magazin zu einem WoW-Fanblatt mutiert und das ganze Konstrukt buffed.de sich dem Niveau der neuesten WoW-Klientel annähert, was nicht positiv ist!


----------



## Tidra-on (24. September 2008)

Ein paar Monate später...

Und Olnigg hatte recht. 
AoC ist ein Desaster. Nicht mal ansatzweise das Geld wert. Und das scheinen mittlerweile selbst die härtesten Fanbois einzusehen. 
Stellungnahme Buffed.de Fehlanzeige. Bis heute keine konkrete Äusserung. Schwach. 

Fazit: Ob satirisch oder nicht. Olnigg hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. In zweifacher Hinsicht. AoC hat niemals die Lobpreisungen im Vorfeld erfüllen können. Und buffed.de hat mit der Zensur im Nachhinein nur unterstrichen, wie der Hase im Mediendschungel läuft und die Leutz übern Tisch gezogen werden.

Mfg


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2008)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Stellungnahme Buffed.de Fehlanzeige. Bis heute keine konkrete Äusserung. Schwach.



Wie sollte die dann aussehen? Chefentwickler Christian Zamora entschuldigt sich bei den AOC Spielern dass er es nicht geschafft hat ein fehlerfreies MMO zu programmieren ... nein halt .. AOC ist ja von Funcom ... sowas ...


----------



## Tidra-on (24. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie sollte die dann aussehen? Chefentwickler Christian Zamora entschuldigt sich bei den AOC Spielern dass er es nicht geschafft hat ein fehlerfreies MMO zu programmieren ... nein halt .. AOC ist ja von Funcom ... sowas ...



Ich mag ja Sarkasmus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch fehl am Platz. Eine Stellungnahme bezog sich auf die Ablehnung der Kolumnen. Das Buffed.de nicht für die Programmierung eines Online Spiels zuständig ist, dürfte Jedem klar sein. ABER: Wer sich untertitelt mit "Das Portal für Online Spiele" , muss sich auch fragen lassen warum "Kolumnen" (die wie jeder wissen sollte immer subjektiv sind), abgelehnt werden weil sie kritisch mit der Materie umgehen. Somit bezogen auf meinen letzten Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (24. September 2008)

Ich finde, bei großen und kommerziellen Projekten wie buffed.de sollte man sich als leser bewusst sein, dass einiges gepfuscht ist. Man schaue sich mal die anderen großen Spieleportale an. Wer mehr zahlt, bekommt gute Werbung und eine gute Kritik.

Wer sich damit nicht abfinden kann sollte einfach eine nicht-kommerzielle Seite besuchen. Besonders im englischsprachigen Bereich gibts dort einige interessante. (Ich will jetzt keine nennen, da ich nicht weiss ob ich das in diesem Forum darf)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Am Ende muss man doch selber seine eigene Meinung über ein Spiel/eine Sache bilden, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (24. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie sollte die dann aussehen? Chefentwickler Christian Zamora entschuldigt sich bei den AOC Spielern dass er es nicht geschafft hat ein fehlerfreies MMO zu programmieren ... nein halt .. AOC ist ja von Funcom ... sowas ...




Nunja...die einschlägigen Medien(zu denen auch buffed zählt) sind sicher nicht daran Schuld das AoC so geworden ist, wie es ist....aber für den Hype rund um AoC, der einer Million Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen hat, kann man ja wohl schlecht alle Schuld von sich weisen. Von kritischer (oder halbwegs objektiver) Berichterstattung aus der Beta kann ja wohl keine Rede sein. Entschuldigen will sich natürlich keiner(weil dann müsste man ja eingestehen das man versagt hat)...aber ich hoffe man hat wenigstens was drauß gelernt. AoC hat nicht nur Funcom die die norwegischen Skier ausgezogen...sondern auch so mancheiner Zeitschrift und Seite die Lederhosen.


----------



## erwo (24. September 2008)

Hiho,

bei den Foren geht es ja noch, da kann man auf das offizielle AOC Forum ausweichen.

Aber zu sonstigen News?

In Deutschland gibts nicht allzuviele Seiten (vor allem wenig nicht kommerzielle) über
allgemeine News, höchstens bei olnigg.de direkt lesen, oder kennt jemand alternativen?

Gruss,
erwo


----------

